# Insurance



## Keleen (May 26, 2015)

If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, Uber covers you while you are driving for them, whenever the app is on. http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Take note that Uber only covers liability. If you get in an accident that's your fault you will be on the hook for repairs to your vehicle.


----------



## AMAdriver (May 27, 2015)

Keleen said:


> If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


Keleen, I live in NC and have just been approved to drive for UBER. BUT, I am glad I contacted my insurance company to make sure I was covered correctly. I was advised that my personal auto is NOT VALID at all if I drive for UBER. Period. If the insurance company, in NC, finds out you drive for UBER your personal auto policy will be cancelled, and you could get "blackballed". I do not want to deal with that nightmare. So, I am searching for commercial coverage before I drive. So far, research shows me that commercial auto is very expensive. I have a new car that is financed, and cannot afford to lose my coverage. Glad I did the research before I started driving. I have read where many people just go for it, and hope for the best, but I am sure if there is an accident while driving for UBER in NC, the personal auto will not cover anything. I may have to wait for the "hybrid" insurance that some states offer specifically for UBER/Lyft drivers to get to NC.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Yes, Uber covers you while you are driving for them, whenever the app is on. http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


Not correct....Uber's insurance coverage begins when you start the trip with a passenger in your car, not when the app is on and you are waiting for pings and it only covers the passenger and the other car involved. If you, the driver, gets injured, Uber does not cover that. Once your personal auto insurance finds out you were "driving for hire" which is an exclusion in every personal auto policy they can drop you depending on their procedures. Once the Uber Insurance company AKA James River talks to your insurance company and finds out that you were in violation of your policy and cancelled, they will deny your claim. If your car is severely damaged...you are on your own. This is what Uber doesn't tell you.....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Keleen said:


> If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


Switch to a carrier that does, such as Farmers or State Farm. You'll pay a little more, but you need it, do it NOW.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Not correct....Uber's insurance coverage begins when you start the trip with a passenger in your car, not when the app is on and you are waiting for pings and it only covers the passenger and the other car involved. If you, the driver, gets injured, Uber does not cover that. Once your personal auto insurance finds out you were "driving for hire" which is an exclusion in every personal auto policy they can drop you depending on their procedures. Once the Uber Insurance company AKA James River talks to your insurance company and finds out that you were in violation of your policy and cancelled, they will deny your claim. If your car is severely damaged...you are on your own. This is what Uber doesn't tell you.....


No... this is NOT true. You are on a 'contingent liability' insurance.










It will be hell to deal with it if something happens, but essentially you are covered by personal insurance when the app is off and Uber when it is on. Of course, your insurance company may deny you or drop you if they find out or if something was to happen even if you were just driving to your moms house.

And not to be rude Keleen... but it sounds like you need to do a LOT more reserch before you start doing this. Insurance, car depreciation, your market, etc. If you plan poorly, you could make little to nothing or even lose money!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Keleen said:


> If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


The best thing you can do is contact your Insurance professional and ask the agent: How would the insurance works for you?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Yes, Uber covers you while you are driving for them, whenever the app is on. http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


Not true ... Uber only covers you while you have *pax in the car*. Uber expects that your personal insurance will cover you ... but they won't as all insurance companies have a "no commercial activity" exclusion in their PAP (personal auto policy) insurance. note: the no commercial activity exclusion in all personal insurance policies doesn't only apply to Ride Share activities, it also applies to pizza delivery and a long list of other commercial activities (here) *but you should check with your insurance co for their full list

Until yesterday, I had both person GEICO insurance (which doesn't cover Ride Share Activity in Texas) AND Progressive Commercial Livery Insurance (which covers Ride Share Activity and any other pax transportation activity). Granted I could have canceled GEICO as soon as I got Progressive Commercial Livery Insurance, but since I was only going to keep Progressive for a few months while I waited for USAA to start Ride Share Gap Protection in Texas ... I wanted to keep my 5+ year GEICO (no claims) history to "buy down" the USAA quote rate. *note: my GEICO (no Ride Share) policy was about $80/mo and my Progressive Commercial Livery policy was $430/mo (pricey, but I was covered).

Now I have USAA insurance with Ride Share Gap Protection about $120/mo (mine is probably higher than most, because I opted for $1M coverage) ... but now I am fully covered while I drive for Uber. *during the time I am assigned to a pax and until I drop that pax off - Uber insurance covers me ... and any time that I have the app on and I am waiting for a pax/trip to be assigned - USAA insurance (with Ride Share Gap Protection Amendment) covers me ... and any time that the app is off - USAA auto insurance covers me.

Do what feels right to you ... but if you're relying on only Uber or Lyft to have you covered with a standard PAP ... you'll find out quickly that your insurance company will deny your claim and often cancel your policy.

While I did extensive research to figure out my own insurance protection ... I noted that the following companies offer Ride Share Gap protection in the states shown: *this list may change from time to time and I may or may not update it ... Do your own research AND protect your assets; because Uber & Lyft will not have you covered.

*USAA *(CO, TX) *soon D.C., MD, VA - according to USAA rep today
Metromile (CA, IL, WA) *Uber only
GEICO (MD, VA)
Progressive (PA) *Lyft only


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Not true ... Uber only covers you while you have *pax in the car*. Uber expects that your personal insurance will cover you ... but they won't as all insurance companies have a "no commercial activity" exclusion in their PAP (personal auto policy) insurance. note: the no commercial activity exclusion in all personal insurance policies doesn't only apply to Ride Share activities, it also applies to pizza delivery and a long list of other commercial activities (here) *but you should check with your insurance co for their full list


Yes, it is true. Ziggy and zombieguy It may not be the LEVEL of coverage that you personally carry (mine is higher) and that is what the rideshare insurance through your carrier will supply for you. However, there is still coverage. There is a lot of misinformation out there. I am a former insurance professional. I know what I'm talking about. Here is the link again, hopefully someone who wants the info will read it carefully. http://newsroom.uber.com/houston/2014/07/a-look-at-uberx-insurance-standards/


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> I am a former insurance professional


Not trying to step on your toes or dis your knowledge ... But I sure hope that people check with their insurance company to verify that they can use perform business activities with their personal policy ... because most insurance companies frown on it ... here's the list of things that from Allstate of all the things you can't do with your personal policy - https://www.esurance.com/info/car/myth-commercial-car-insurance-policies-are-not-just-for-big-business


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Yes, it is true. Ziggy and zombieguy It may not be the LEVEL of coverage that you personally carry (mine is higher) and that is what the rideshare insurance through your carrier will supply for you. However, there is still coverage. There is a lot of misinformation out there. I am a former insurance professional. I know what I'm talking about. Here is the link again, hopefully someone who wants the info will read it carefully. http://newsroom.uber.com/houston/2014/07/a-look-at-uberx-insurance-standards/


I was mistaken, there is contingent insurance when the app is on. It will only kick in if your personal policy denies the claim but it is only liability. NO medical coverage for the Uber driver at all if you are at fault in an accident. Collision is only covered if you have collision on your personal policy and that comes with a $1000 deductible. There are only a few states that offer rideshare insurance as of right now though that will change in the next few years. I would check with your insurance company to find out how they handle an accident if you are driving rideshare. They will deny the claim but that doesn't mean they will drop you, just means they won't pay.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Not trying to step on your toes or dis your knowledge ... But I sure hope that people check with their insurance company to verify that they can use perform business activities with their personal policy ... because most insurance companies frown on it ... here's the list of things that from Allstate of all the things you can't do with your personal policy - https://www.esurance.com/info/car/myth-commercial-car-insurance-policies-are-not-just-for-big-business


Your personal coverage does not apply, in most cases. You may even get cancelled if they know you are doing rideshare. If so, you can pick up coverage from one of the companies that doesn't have a problem with it. Until the world catches up with the way Uber has revolutionalized people-moving, these are the hazards. But in the event of an accident, you *are* covered. Again, maybe not to the same level of your personal policy, but maybe better coverage than your personal policy.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Your personal coverage does not apply, in most cases. You may even get cancelled if they know you are doing rideshare. If so, you can pick up coverage from one of the companies that doesn't have a problem with it. Until the world catches up with the way Uber has revolutionalized people-moving, these are the hazards. But in the event of an accident, you *are* covered. Again, maybe not to the same level of your personal policy, but maybe better coverage than your personal policy.


Revolutionized people moving????

LMAO.

Uber revolutionized ordering a car. Gypsy cabs have been around since the beginning of time.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Revolutionized people moving????
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Uber revolutionized ordering a car. Gypsy cabs have been around since the beginning of time.


I think its fair to say that Uber revolutionized people moving considering states are writing requirements for it and insurance companies are creating policies for it. Its not just a ********* pulling up and offering a ride, its the whole app and experience that is happening all over the world. Any company that goes from 0 to 50 billion in 5 years must have revolutionized something even if what they actually revolutionized is the art of the con that is masking as revolutionizing people moving..


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

If states and puss politicians enforced laws, all Uber drivers would need livery insurance, permits, and drug testing. 

Campaign contributions are the modern day payola. 

The app was a brilliant idea. UberX is wrong.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

AMAdriver said:


> Keleen, I live in NC and have just been approved to drive for UBER. BUT, I am glad I contacted my insurance company to make sure I was covered correctly. I was advised that my personal auto is NOT VALID at all if I drive for UBER. Period. If the insurance company, in NC, finds out you drive for UBER your personal auto policy will be cancelled, and you could get "blackballed". I do not want to deal with that nightmare. So, I am searching for commercial coverage before I drive. So far, research shows me that commercial auto is very expensive. I have a new car that is financed, and cannot afford to lose my coverage. Glad I did the research before I started driving. I have read where many people just go for it, and hope for the best, but I am sure if there is an accident while driving for UBER in NC, the personal auto will not cover anything. I may have to wait for the "hybrid" insurance that some states offer specifically for UBER/Lyft drivers to get to NC.


You don't have to grab commercial unless you want coverage to your car during period one. Just change personal insurance to companies who won't cancel you because you drive for Uber. Esurance stated they won't pay anytime the app is on, but won't cancel you just because you drive for Uber. There are others as well.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You don't have to grab commercial unless you want coverage to your car during period one. Just change personal insurance to companies who won't cancel you because you drive for Uber. Esurance stated they won't pay anytime the app is on, but won't cancel you just because you drive for Uber. There are others as well.


Wow, I might have to check out esurance then. I called around a bunch of insurance companies in NJ and they all said that if you are driving for rideshare then we would be unable to insure you. They said that if any driver that has a policy with us is driving for rideshare and we know about it, that driver's policy would be canceled. They all said that.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

So I called esurance and they said they have a question that specifically asks if you plan to use your car "for hire" and if you said no and then go and drive for Uber and get into an accident that would void the policy.


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

Commercial livery insurance, $430 a month,
Part time driver, I only made $360 last month,who does desert driver use..


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Keleen said:


> If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


Uber says they cover you, but they really don't. If you get injured, Uber does not cover your medical. And if your car is damaged, Uber will do everything it can to dodge the claim. The bottom line is that if you don't have commercial livery insurance, you're taking a huge risk driving for Uber and you will likely learn about it too late. I'm not saying you should quit driving, but I wouldn't even consider hitting the street without my commercial policy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> I think its fair to say that Uber revolutionized people moving considering states are writing requirements for it and insurance companies are creating policies for it. Its not just a ********* pulling up and offering a ride, its the whole app and experience that is happening all over the world. Any company that goes from 0 to 50 billion in 5 years must have revolutionized something even if what they actually revolutionized is the art of the con that is masking as revolutionizing people moving..


Yep! Revolution or not, the app has not reduced the commercial risks, in fact there is great concern that the increased use of untrained drivers using electronic devices to chase the next buck may have increased the risks. The NAIC white paper released last year emphasizes these concerns. The devil will be in the detailed data, policies and rates will, of course, adjust accordingly.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Livery insurance policy writers are steering clear of Uber business.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Its not that they are steering clear per se because its Uber or any TNC, its always been that way. Livery Insurance writers can only write a policy for commercial limos registered to a corporation.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Its not that they are steering clear per se because its Uber or any TNC, its always been that way. Livery Insurance writers can only write a policy for commercial limos registered to a corporation.


Yes, but they're giving TCP/IP licensees the third degree about doing Uber work.

They don't want to cover it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Livery insurance policy writers are steering clear of Uber business.


Interesting. 
Source, please.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Yes, but they're giving TCP/IP licensees the third degree about doing Uber work.
> 
> They don't want to cover it.


TCP/IP licenses?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> So I called esurance and they said they have a question that specifically asks if you plan to use your car "for hire" and if you said no and then go and drive for Uber and get into an accident that would void the policy.


If you get into an accident WHILE THE APP IS ON, yes, they will not pay. If you drive for Uber then get into an accident with the app off, they will pay.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

If you are at fault uber will not cover your car or the medical bills if you're seriously injured. Keep driving for $1 a mile. I'm in the process of moving all my assets to a LLC just in case something bad happens. 
Uber is a scam people. It puts ALL the risk and depreciation on the driver.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If you get into an accident WHILE THE APP IS ON, yes, they will not pay. If you drive for Uber then get into an accident with the app off, they will pay.


It doesn't matter if there is an accident or not. You cannot drive for Uber and have a policy with esurance, they will not give you a policy. The rep on the phone told me that they have a specific question they ask people if they plan to use their vehicle for livery or taxi or Uber or any of those companies, if you say yes, they will not give you a policy. If you say no and then drive for Uber and have an accident, they will void your policy because you falsified the information when you answered no to the question. I talked at length to the rep about this.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> It doesn't matter if there is an accident or not. You cannot drive for Uber and have a policy with esurance, they will not give you a policy. The rep on the phone told me that they have a specific question they ask people if they plan to use their vehicle for livery or taxi or Uber or any of those companies, if you say yes, they will not give you a policy. If you say no and then drive for Uber and have an accident, they will void your policy because you falsified the information when you answered no to the question. I talked at length to the rep about this.


Thank you for sharing that experience.
Others, please listen to zombieguy. He's speaking the truth here.
If you drive for Uber or Lyft and if you don't have commercial livery insurance, _YOU ARE DRIVING UNINSURED_. It is truly that simple. Talk to your insurance agent before you get into this.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> It doesn't matter if there is an accident or not. You cannot drive for Uber and have a policy with esurance, they will not give you a policy. The rep on the phone told me that they have a specific question they ask people if they plan to use their vehicle for livery or taxi or Uber or any of those companies, if you say yes, they will not give you a policy. If you say no and then drive for Uber and have an accident, they will void your policy because you falsified the information when you answered no to the question. I talked at length to the rep about this.


I have an email from Esurance that says the opposite. I'm sorry we are getting different responses I also just made it through the quote process with a fake name without ever being asked that question. My policy does mention livery, but it doesn't mention Uber like you're claiming. Because my policy excludes livery, I contacted them through email so responses would have to be written. They said they would pay claims when the app is off. They KNOW I work for Uber and have not cancelled my policy and have put into writing they will pay my claims for personal use or travelling to/from work as long as the app wasn't on.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

if you don`t have the proper insurance to transport passenger s and you have an accident uber will state that you breached your agreement with uber will suspend you and because you did not live up to your end of the agreement have no obligation to you furthermore as an uber driver you agreed to be solely responsible if an accident occurs


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

You do "agree to abide by all local laws......" in your agreement.

Ber fine print is correct.


----------



## JanuaryStone (Oct 29, 2016)

Keleen said:


> If my current insurance does not cover me when I drive for any ride sharing service or delivery (like pizza, etc)...what do I do? Does Uber cover me while I am driving?


See my post on Ride Share Endorsement policies.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/important-info-regarding-insurance-for-drivers.114472/


----------

